# LOOK AT THIS!



## LivedOnce (Oct 15, 2005)

cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Nissan-Skyline-GTR-1995-NISSAN-SKYLINE-GTR33-VERY-RARE-VEHICLE_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQcategoryZ6392QQitemZ4616430778QQrdZ1


god like 2 months ago i had $10,000 and like a duma$$ i bought a truck that im trying to sell now but anyway i new i shoulda waited i knew it


----------



## celm (Dec 15, 2003)

that car has been whored around so many times


----------



## TwistedGTR (May 19, 2005)

Don't they not allow skyline on ebay anymore?


----------



## LivedOnce (Oct 15, 2005)

i think that in the ad it has to say "not for sale in the USA" or something to that effect


----------



## fitybucks2002 (Nov 15, 2005)

how come they won't allow skylines in the us??/


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

This has been discussed in depth throughout this section. Take a little time and read some threads and you will have an idea.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

TwistedGTR said:


> Don't they not allow skyline on ebay anymore?


ding ding ding.. and as seen, that shit is gone.


----------

